# dwarf sag roots and runners exposed *pic*



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, roots. They look healthy.


----------



## mannheim (Aug 9, 2015)

Cool closeup!


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

~Ty


----------



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm having issues


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

why issues?


----------

